# Housing assistance?



## C50 (Jul 9, 2022)

My 75 year old brother has lived in a small camper tucked in a barn for around 25 years, he doesn't own the barn or the property It's on. It's a very primitive exsitance, no hot water or shower,  toilet that drains into a ditch, but it's been his choice.  Also he's a very abrasive person so difficult to get along with, or even talk to.

Anyway.....he really can't take care of himself any longer so I'm wondering what can be done.  He needs some sort of housing or assisted living place, but makes no effort.  He has no money, junky car, no assets, lives off social security which I can't imagine is much since he had a very spoty work history.

So what can be done?  I've tried to get him to contact the local office for older adults as a start but he refuses.  Any suggestions for housing options?  Anyone know of financial assistance sources that would help with housing?  We are in the US.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> My 75 year old brother has lived in a small camper tucked in a barn for around 25 years, he doesn't own the barn or the property It's on. It's a very primitive exsitance, no hot water or shower,  toilet that drains into a ditch, but it's been his choice.  Also he's a very abrasive person so difficult to get along with, or even talk to.
> 
> Anyway.....he really can't take care of himself any longer so I'm wondering what can be done.  He needs some sort of housing or assisted living place, but makes no effort.  He has no money, junky car, no assets, lives off social security which I can't imagine is much since he had a very spoty work history.
> 
> So what can be done?  I've tried to get him to contact the local office for older adults as a start but he refuses.  Any suggestions for housing options?  Anyone know of financial assistance sources that would help with housing?  We are in the US.


So sorry to hear about his living issues…..being in Canada, can’t help with any info.
You are a good sister…..I feel for you for the stress this must be causing you.
I hope you’ll be able to find a solution.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 9, 2022)

*You may want to research Mental Health services in your area. There are sure to be some for seniors.  They may advise you as to what interventions can be done for him.  He may or may not accept. Do you have any legal guardianship over him? From what you said, I guess probably not.  But most areas do have mental health/housing services for seniors. They may be able to advise you,
Good luck, but be prepared for him to resist.*


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> Anyway.....he really can't take care of himself any longer so I'm wondering what can be done.  He needs some sort of housing or assisted living place, but makes no effort.  He has no money, junky car, no assets, lives off social security which I can't imagine is much since he had a very spotty work history.
> 
> So what can be done?  I've tried to get him to contact the local office for older adults as a start but he refuses.  Any suggestions for housing options?  Anyone know of financial assistance sources that would help with housing?  We are in the US.


In PA, all the help for seniors goes through a specific agency. A neighbor called them. They sent someone out to talk to my husband, twice. He refused help, but was polite to them. Now he is on the hook - placed there by me -- to get services.

Maybe you could call and talk to someone at the agency in charge of all this. You may be surprised at how many services they offer - I certainly was. Anyway, they may send someone out to talk with him.


----------



## C50 (Jul 9, 2022)

MickaC said:


> So sorry to hear about his living issues…..being in Canada, can’t help with any info.
> You are a good sister…..I feel for you for the stress this must be causing you.
> I hope you’ll be able to find a solution.


I'm a terrible sister,  but am a decent brother


----------



## C50 (Jul 9, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *You may want to research Mental Health services in your area. There are sure to be some for seniors.  They may advise you as to what interventions can be done for him.  He may or may not accept. Do you have any legal guardianship over him? From what you said, I guess probably not.  But most areas do have mental health/housing services for seniors. They may be able to advise you,
> Good luck, but be prepared for him to resist.*


No guardianship.  What prompted this is he called today asking if I would be his executar and handle any medical decisions if needed.  He said he will write something up and get it notorized, but I doubt that will happen, he's never been the proactive type.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> No guardianship.  What prompted this is he called today asking if I would be his executar and handle any medical decisions if needed.  He said he will write something up and get it notorized, but I doubt that will happen, he's never been the proactive type.


He will probably have to use specific legal forms for that; I suppose it depends on the state.


----------



## C50 (Jul 9, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> In PA, all the help for seniors goes through a specific agency. A neighbor called them. They sent someone out to talk to my husband, twice. He refused help, but was polite to them. Now he is on the hook - placed there by me -- to get services.
> 
> Maybe you could call and talk to someone at the agency in charge of all this. You may be surprised at how many services they offer - I certainly was. Anyway, they may send someone out to talk with him.


  I have to either be very careful or fully commit to having him forcibly rehomed.  I believe any agency that gets involved wouldn't allow him to stay where he's at, there's nothing legal or healthy about how he lives.  He will fight viciously if someone tries to force or tells him what to do, that's why I'm trying to present him with some options and hope he will decide on his own.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> Hguardianship.  What prompted this is he called today asking if I would be his executar and handle any medical decisions if needed.  He said he will write something up and get it notorized, but I doubt that will happen, he's never been the proactive type.


I would interpret this as a positive sign.  Google living will and P.O.A. docs for your state.  There are many state specific forms.  All you have to do is fill it and get him to sign it, perhaps with a notary.  Other than that, see what human services are available in his county.  Hopefully, that agency will be in a position to go and see him.  It shouldn't be hard for them to figure out he needs help.  Best of luck to you both.  ~ Em


----------



## Blessed (Jul 9, 2022)

Sounds it is time to call Adult Protective Services. If he is not able to care for himself, have a halfway decent place to live.  Access to good food and medical treatment.  They would make the decision to place him in care where all those things are available.  A group home might be the best place for him.  He might not be happy at first but would come to appreciate that he has a safe, clean place to live, that he would have access to a proper diet and medical care.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> My 75 year old brother has lived in a small camper tucked in a barn for around 25 years, he doesn't own the barn or the property It's on. It's a very primitive exsitance, no hot water or shower,  toilet that drains into a ditch, but it's been his choice.  Also he's a very abrasive person so difficult to get along with, or even talk to.
> 
> Anyway.....he really can't take care of himself any longer so I'm wondering what can be done.  He needs some sort of housing or assisted living place, but makes no effort.  He has no money, junky car, no assets, lives off social security which I can't imagine is much since he had a very spoty work history.
> 
> So what can be done?  I've tried to get him to contact the local office for older adults as a start but he refuses.  Any suggestions for housing options?  Anyone know of financial assistance sources that would help with housing?  We are in the US.


If he refuses to listen to reason there's not much you can do. Maybe a social worker could help him.j


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have to either be very careful or fully commit to having him forcibly rehomed.  I believe any agency that gets involved wouldn't allow him to stay where he's at, there's nothing legal or healthy about how he lives.  He will fight viciously if someone tries to force or tells him what to do, that's why I'm trying to present him with some options and hope he will decide on his own.


I understand that. He can probably get housing, delivered meals, housekeeping assistance, etc. The problem with housing assistance is that there are often years-long waits for it, unless it is an emergency (which I bet it is). Pretty sure what is offered depends on the state, though.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 9, 2022)

C50 said:


> I'm a terrible sister,  but am a decent brother


Oooooooops…..I knew you were one or the other…..brother was my next choice.
Hope you find a solution for your brother.


----------



## C50 (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for they replys.  I know some may think I'm harsh but the truth is I don't want to get too involved, he is one of those people who doesn't respect boundaries and will suck the joy right out of your day.  I think the only reason he called and asked me to be his executor is because he hates everyone else more than he hates me. lol.  Long history I won't bore you with.

If I can help him from a bit of distance I will.  If I can offer some information for sources of help,  living options or financial help options I will do that.  But that's it, I'm not going to try and manage his affairs.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2022)

Sounds to me as @Blessed is correct......Adult Protective Services in his county. You can find them in your local social service office. They would evaluate him and his home. He may not have to go to assisted living but a subsidized for seniors or disabled apartment could be a good option for him. Change is what is hard for someone like that but many times once it is done for them they end up liking it. 

By the way, if his social security is too low, he could apply for SSI. They supplement people over 65 who have too low of an income. It is normally the difference between their ss amount and what the SSI amount is. And with SSI comes automatic Medicaid, Food Stamps and HEAP. In my state, the state gives you an additional check monthly once you get SSI. All of that is based on being over 65, of course.


----------

